
Your email is your password - franciscop
https://medium.com/@fpresencia/your-email-is-your-password-5137f4850eec
======
DrScump
The author doesn't even mention the easy way to make unique email addresses
feed into your main email on the most common free email site there is.

~~~
franciscop
The author [me] doesn't use gmail, so I'm not confident enough to give gmail
advice and I don't think the way I do it is relevant enough for most people (;

